# Has Anyone Installed The Paragrafix Photo Etch Interior Of The 1/128 FS-1?



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi guys!

Figured I'd start a new thread. The old threads are useless. No photos. So, have you installed this?

ParaGrafix™ - Flying Sub Interior

Love to see pix. I plan on getting EVERY Paragrafix photo etch he makes for the Irwin Allen models I have.

I'd just like to see what can be done in 1/128. Thanks! 

Doug


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Hey Doug,

Have a look at my thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/275-moebius-models/480146-tiny-flying-sub.html

Like you, I do love Paul's Paragrafix photo etch sets.
I planned to use it in my little flying sub but ended up just using the girders as I wanted to try and light the floor hexagons. (It is hard to neatly cut the brass sheet so I opted to use stryrene and just use the brass interior as a pattern.)
Anyway, have a look at my thread as it explains what I did and has photos of the build.

Hope that this helps. It is a very nice little model.

Alien


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow, Alien! Nice job! I LOVE this shot:



Alien said:


>


That is how I'd like mine to look! I wonder if the brass needs to be prepared with self-etching primer. Brass does NOT like paint...

Doug


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

There are photos on the product page: ParaGrafixâ„¢ - Flying Sub Interior, but you've already looked at those.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you Paul! Yes, that's what sold me. I _love_ the little paper interior from TSDS. But I have ideas with this. I wonder if ParaGrafix thought about the 1/128 Spindrift interior...eh, that may be a bit complex. The grills are PERFECT! 

Is Alien the only one who went this direction with the little FS-1?

Doug


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Doug,

I just use 'Mr Metal Primer' on the brass. But in this case I reckon no primer is actually necessary, as long as the brass is cleaned, because there will be no handling of the parts.
In my previous use of etched parts, I just clean them in lacquer thinner before painting.

Alien


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Any special tools? I probably should invest in something for photo etch. This is a new arena for me...

Doug


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I just put up a link to a really good modelling tutorial in this thread:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/13-modeling-forum/530649-impressive-model-building-tutorial.html
Among other things, some excellent tips about cutting, handling, and installing photoetch in it.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

starseeker said:


> I just put up a link to a really good modelling tutorial in this thread: (link)
> 
> Among other things, some excellent tips about cutting, handling, and installing photoetch in it.


Wow! Thank you! Great info there! :thumbsup:

Doug


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Doug,

I don't have any special tools for the photoetch.
I cut it on a piece of smooth MDF with something like an Xacto #19 blade used more like a chisel/guillotine .
Paul does a fantastic engineering job so products like his flying sub interior almost fold themselves into shape.

There are specific bending and cutting tools available. Paul has a few on his web site if you have not seen them before.
I have never used them but the bender would be great for tiny and difficult to bend etches. 

Alien


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Alien said:


> Paul does a fantastic engineering job so products like his flying sub interior almost fold themselves into shape.


I have heard that from so many...that's why I'm snapping up a bunch. Never done photo etch before. Paul's will be my first. But...there are others too. They may not be as "engineered" as Paul's, so good tools are a MUST.



Alien said:


> There are specific bending and cutting tools available. Paul has a few on his web site if you have not seen them before.


Thank you, Alien! For those of you not familiar with the Paragrafix company, here is their site:

ParaGrafix™

The tools. Yeah. I'll get the Xuron Professional Photoetch Scissors, the Hold and Place Pencil, the 3 inch Triangular Straight Edge and the PhotoFold - 5 inch Photoetch Bending Tool. That should do me for a bit. 



Alien said:


> I have never used them but the bender would be great for tiny and difficult to bend etches.


Yep! Photo etch ain't cheap. Right tool for the right job, I always say! Thanks Alien!

Doug


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Doug,

Also brush up on your soldering skills.
Soldering is a great strong method to assemble photo etch pieces.

Example: Pauls gun turrets for the Moebius new Galactica. I soldered the tops and bottoms together and then a small piece of rod to the bottom as a mount.
(BTW. I did solder my mini flying sub interior together, minus the girders, even though I did not end up using it. It is just sitting on a shelf looking unloved, but solid and strong)

You just need a small soldering iron, solder and some flux paste.
*Aliens Tip.*
Make sure that you have a wet sponge to clean the iron each time you make a joint. This gets rid of the acidic flux and prolongs the life of the tip.

_And I have said it before and I say it again for you Yanks.:wink2:
'Solder' is pronounced sole-der NOT sod-der
In the winter the weather gets 'colder' not 'codder'. I rest my case._

Alien


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

I was a broadcast engineer. Great advice there! :thumbsup:

Doug


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Alien said:


> Also brush up on your soldering skills.
> Soldering is a great strong method to assemble photo etch pieces...


Hear hear. 

I need to finally put together a soldering video to go with the others HERE.



Alien said:


> _And I have said it before and I say it again for you Yanks.
> 'Solder' is pronounced sole-der NOT sod-der..._


_
And how is it we pronounce Worcestershire, a decidely English place? Spelling doesn't necessarily drive pronunciation ;-)_


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> I need to finally put together a soldering video to go with the others HERE.


Wow! I didn't see those vids! Gahh! Downloading them tonight! Thank you Paul! :thumbsup:

Doug


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Paulbo said:


> And how is it we pronounce Worcestershire, a decidely English place? Spelling doesn't necessarily drive pronunciation ;-)


Paul, 
I love you to bits. 
Yes you are quite right. It is just that 'sodder' sounds completely odd and strange.
_But I must be 'bodder' and go get a 'fodder' to use as a 'hodder'._
See what I mean? :laugh:

But saying that, forget the English worcestershire, try some New Zealand place names:
*Petone*. Not Pet-one, or Pee-tone, but 'Pay-toe-nee'.
*Whakatane* Fuk-ah-tar-nee (I kid you not!)

Alien


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Alien said:


> Paul,
> I love you to bits.
> Yes you are quite right. It is just that 'sodder' sounds completely odd and strange.
> _But I must be 'bodder' and go get a 'fodder' to use as a 'hodder'._
> ...


LOL! And to me soLder sounds weird. The joys of the messiness of English and its many dialects. :grin2:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Oh, and a friend from high school was from New Zealand. The iconic candies M&Ms were pronounced "eeem en eeems". ;-)


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Paulbo said:


> Oh, and a friend from high school was from New Zealand. The iconic candies M&Ms were pronounced "eeem en eeems". ;-)


That is just our Kiwi accent kicking in. Fush and Chups for dinner tonight?

Alien


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

:grin2:


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Alien said:


> Doug,
> Soldering is a great strong method to assemble photo etch pieces...I did solder my mini flying sub interior together, minus the girders


So, the pieces need to be soldered together. No problem. Alien, you seem to be the only one interested in this, so I'll let this thread go wherever. I thought the photo etch interior was a home run for Paragrafix.

Doug


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Doug,
I agree that the FS interior is fantastic. I have never been disappointed with any of his products that I have purchased.
Highly recommended :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Alien


----------

